# Undergraduate degree in Environmental Sciences and Energy



## ashwinreddy (Aug 4, 2014)

I wanted to know whether getting a undergraduate degree in the field of Environmental Sciences and Energy or Agriculture ? which of the two is better for future job prospects(in Germany & world wide & in india) ? i am more interested in doing a undergraduate course in Environmental sciences and Energy sector.What are the job prospects related to this degree and salary range after completing the program ? are there any good job placements in germany or europe ?


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

In Europe, particularly in Germany, undergraduate degrees are not common.
Undergraduate education - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

